# Teach Remote Feature for Universal Remote Programming for 921



## ckendall (Dec 10, 2004)

I initially had trouble programming my MX-500 universal remote for my 921 because the 921 remote is UHF only. But I found a procedure explicitly outlined in the following Satellite Guys post for the 811. This procedure is now possible with the latest L211 software. There are many postings in DBS talk about JP1, IRclone and using older IR remotes to program universal remotes for the 921 but THEY ARE NO LONGER NECESSARY. I am posting this so that future users might search and find this more easily on DBS talk. I was able to use this procedure to program my MX-500 for every command including off/on, pip, swap and DVR. It is adapted for the 921 from aperry's post at the following link: http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?p=78985#post78985.

*Background*

When in SAT mode, the DISH 921 receiver's remote control outputs only UHF Pro commands. However, the DISH 921 is capable of receiving both infrared commands and UHF Pro commands.

*Teach Remote Feature*

With L211 software and later, the DISH 921 includes a "Teach Remote" feature that allows it to receive commands from the UHF Pro remote, and echoes those commands in infrared via the IR blast to a nearby learning remote.

Please note:

• Only commands used for the DISH 921 receiver will be echoed back.

• After teaching a learning remote, if the receiver's remote address is changed, each command of the learning remote must be re-taught so that the addresses match.

• Some learning remotes may not be capable of learning from the DISH 921 IR commands.

• Not all "universal" remotes are learning remotes.

• Use the remote-to-remote distance specified in the learning remote's user guide as the distance to locate the learning remote from the receiver's IR blast. In some cases, it may be necessary to increase or decrease the distance for optimal performance.

*Procedure*

1. Using the DISH 921 remote control, choose MENU, (6) System Setup, (5) Diagnostics.

2. If your receiver does not have the Teach Remote option in the System Diagnostics Tests screen, turn off the receiver and take the latest software download.

3. In System Diagnostics Tests, move the highlight to Teach Remote and press SELECT on the remote control.

4. Review the "Warning" screen that states that a press of a front panel button must be used to exit "Teach Remote" mode. Select Help for more information or select Yes to continue.

5. While in SAT mode, each valid button press on the Dish 921 remote control will cause the receiver to display "Remote Control Button Pressed." Use your learning remote according to its User Guide to receive the infrared command being sent from the satellite receiver. If a button is pressed on the Dish 921 remote control that is not used for the DISH 921 receiver, the command will be ignored and no message will be displayed.

6. When completed, exit "Teach Remote" mode by either pressing any front panel button, or leaving the receiver alone for at least three minutes. NOTE: Even if the receive front panel buttons are locked, you can still exit "Teach Remote" mode by pressing a front panel button; the front panel locks will continue to operate.

Good luck!


----------



## fromjusttheking (Dec 27, 2004)

I just got a 921 from Costco, and also found out that using the "Menu, 6,5,Teach, Yes" method DOES WORK. I never saw the message "Remote Control Button Pressed" on my screen, no message at all. I'm programming a MX-500 and the 921 is using L211 software.

The most important thing to "understand" about using this method is that you have to be patient, because as I had to do, you typically will have to go through the process several times to get ALL the buttons programmed. Some will work the first tiime, others won't so you have to keep repeating and eventually it will work, as all of mine do now.

A hin't that I found. I had to go up very close to the 3 LED's at the bottom right of the 921 to get mine to work it seemed. At across the room, it didn't seem very responsive. It turns out that the 2 outside LED's are the "blaster's" in this function, the center is the receiving LED. This was determined by looking through the viewfinder of my camcorder which can "see" IR "light". So getting very close, sometimes 1 to 4 inches apparently made the difference. I haven't set up my VCR so far, to see how well the blaster would work with that.

For what it's worth, using IRClone makes the chore very easy once the original programming is done because you now not only can backup and save your programming, but you can edit it to change it to your liking once you see that, "oh, I should have put this here and that there" type of thing.

Most of the CSR's at DishNetwork don't seem to know their product very well, they always have to look it up in a book or onscreen, but I was lucky and hit two of them who were very knowlegeable and nice. What a rare combo! But I didn't ask them about using a universal IR remote as I thought that you couldn't do it from what I first read in the literature.

Also, just for the record, I was using a D300 with a legacy dual output LNBF and a D500 with a legacy twin LNBF and a SW21 to feed 2 receivers, a HD 6000 and a SD 5000. (The 5000 was connected straight to the legacy twin LNBF). I contacted Mark at Dish Depot and on his suggestion, he recommended replacing them with a DP Twin LNBF for the D300 and one of the new DP+Twin LNBF's for the D500 with a DP Separator at the back of the 921. This eliminates using any external switches period. My 6000 is now replacing my 5000, both classified as legacy receivers. Got the 2 new LNBF'S from Mark and everything worked perfectly as he said and with one less cable being used. No additional calbles to run thru a wall. The new DP+Twin LNBF works fine feeding a legacy receiver without any external switches, but in ALL cases, you DO have to run the switch tests nevertheless. I heartily support Mark at Dish Depot! He IS da' man!

Sorry for the lengrth, but I know when I was searching, the more detail I found the more helpful it was to me.

Alan


----------



## ckendall (Dec 10, 2004)

Yep I also had to try a few times (on different days) to get the PIP/Swap and Off/On to work. I may have even changed buttons to make it worked, but now that I have it, I can clone to my others if I ever get another 921.


----------



## fromjusttheking (Dec 27, 2004)

The only problem I have found is in programming the "favorites" on the MX-500, which always worked perfectly on my 6000, but for some reason, now adds extra leading zero's before the programmed channel number is sent out. This always makes it go to the wrong channel. Any other operations seem to be just fine, navigation thru the guide, menu, etc., macros as well as all DVR functions. So for the moment, favorites seem to be out. Going to check the batteries just not to overlook anything. Haven't found a workaround yet.

Any ideas as to what to what's going on and how to make it work?

Happy New Year to boot.

Alan


----------



## jackpete-1 (Dec 31, 2004)

The "Teach Remote" process isn't working for me. The 921 L211 will not talk to my Sony RM-AV3000. No “Remote Control Button Pressed" or signal, even when I get within a few inches of the receiver. Other remotes are learned easily and I've tried four different days to get the 921 to respond. Oh well, I guess I'll borrow an IR 721 remote from a friend and give that a try. Glad to hear some of you have had success. Happy New Year!


----------



## Dithermaster (Jan 27, 2004)

I just used this feature last night since the CCFs on the 'net for the 921 didn't include the 3 PIP. I had to get my learning remote *real close* to the transmitters at the front right of the 921, but it worked. I only had to re-do one code.
///[email protected]


----------

